

 Feedback on our explainer video [video] - kabuks
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qoAIpsqspTE

======
kabuks
I just finished posting a first draft of bettermeans in 3 minutes.

I would love your feedback

what works? what doesn't? can you tell what the product does? are you inspired
to use it?

which parts need most attention? does the script make sense?

pace, tone...etc.

thanks for taking the time

